# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Përmbledhje poemash (me recitim)!

## Ermedin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Etsg...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y97SgdW0iL8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGKXz1DUO-Q&feature=related

----------


## MI CORAZON

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr5Svr-oEjg

----------


## broken_smile

http://<a href="http://youtube;2DNBC...re=related</a>

----------

